# MW: passaggio a Cloudflare il 9 gennaio 2022.



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Cari ragazzi e ragazze,

Nella serata di domenica passeremo da Sucuri a Cloudflare puntando ad avere un forum ancora più veloce e performante rispetto ad ora. O almeno si spera!

Per voi, in qualità di utenti, non cambierà nulla.

Bisognerà attendere la propagazione dei DNS, ma il sito dovrebbe rimanere comunque visibile e fruibile. In caso di qualsiasi tipo di disservizio bisogna solo *attendere e cancellare la cache del browser.

SI RESTA ON TOPIC. COME ABBIAMO SEMPRE SCRITTO (E NON POSSIAMO STARE A RIPETERE LE SEMPRE LE STESSE COSE) PER ALTRE QUESTIONI USARE IL MODULO CONTATTATACI.*


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cari ragazzi e ragazze,
> 
> Nella serata di domenica passeremo da Sucuri a Cloudflare puntando ad avere un forum ancora più veloce e performante rispetto ad ora. O almeno si spera!
> 
> ...



Bravo!

Comunque in quanto a velocità, da quando hai messo la nuova versione del forum, sempre andato come un razzo


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cari ragazzi e ragazze,
> 
> Nella serata di domenica passeremo da Sucuri a Cloudflare puntando ad avere un forum ancora più veloce e performante rispetto ad ora. O almeno si spera!
> 
> ...


speriamo le cose migliorino.. il mio forum è lentissimo e non è un problema di rete e svuoto sempre la cache.. questo è l'unico sito che va lento lento


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Gennaio 2022)

Grazie a voi!
Unica annotazione: esce costantemente un interfaccia di pubblicità + policy privacy che sopratutto da mobile è un pò odiosa e ogni volta ti costringerla a chiuderla (non so se sono l'unico a cui accade, ma se anche do i permessi sui cookie mi rimane e non succede nulla al "salva", insomma non riesco a levarla di torno anche dando tutti i consensi)


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> speriamo le cose migliorino.. il mio forum è lentissimo e non è un problema di rete e svuoto sempre la cache.. questo è l'unico sito che va lento lento



Probabilmente sei l'unico.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cari ragazzi e ragazze,
> 
> Nella serata di domenica passeremo da Sucuri a Cloudflare puntando ad avere un forum ancora più veloce e performante rispetto ad ora. O almeno si spera!
> 
> ...


Ottimo.
Anche se io, personalmente, non ho alcun problema nè da pc nè da android.
Mi va a razzo.

Funzionasse dazn come milan world...


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ottimo.
> Anche se io, personalmente, non ho alcun problema nè da pc nè da android.
> Mi va a razzo.
> 
> Funzionasse dazn come milan world...


che browser usi? io con chrome vado male, il forum è lentissimo e ci mette minuti a caricare nonostante gli altri siti vadano da dio


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> che browser usi? io con chrome vado male, il forum è lentissimo e ci mette minuti a caricare nonostante gli altri siti vadano da dio


Dal pc mi collego da chrome , come connessione ho la fibra.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

*SI RESTA ON TOPIC. COME ABBIAMO SEMPRE SCRITTO (E NON POSSIAMO STARE A RIPETERE LE SEMPRE LE STESSE COSE) PER ALTRE QUESTIONI USARE IL MODULO CONTATTATACI.*


----------



## Giofa (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cari ragazzi e ragazze,
> 
> Nella serata di domenica passeremo da Sucuri a Cloudflare puntando ad avere un forum ancora più veloce e performante rispetto ad ora. O almeno si spera!
> 
> ...


Non so esattamente cosa sia ma non posso che ribadire i miei ringraziamenti per lo sforzo che fate per questo vivissimo forum


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cari ragazzi e ragazze,
> 
> Nella serata di domenica passeremo da Sucuri a Cloudflare puntando ad avere un forum ancora più veloce e performante rispetto ad ora. O almeno si spera!
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Cari ragazzi e ragazze,
> 
> Nella serata di domenica passeremo da Sucuri a Cloudflare puntando ad avere un forum ancora più veloce e performante rispetto ad ora. O almeno si spera!
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

*Avviato da una mezz'ora il passaggio a Cloudflare.*

*Come sempre in caso di problemi cancellate la cache. *


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Avviato da una mezz'ora il passaggio a Cloudflare.
> 
> Come sempre in caso di problemi cancellate la cache. *


.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Avviato da una mezz'ora il passaggio a Cloudflare.
> 
> Come sempre in caso di problemi cancellate la cache. *


.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

*Passaggio a Cloudflare completato*


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Avviato da una mezz'ora il passaggio a Cloudflare.
> 
> Come sempre in caso di problemi cancellate la cache. *


Apprezzo il vostro sforzo e vi faccio i complimenti, ma non noto miglioramenti, forum ancora molto lento.. ho provato a cancellare cache e cronologia ma non cambia nulla.. mi dovrò abituare


----------



## Swaitak (9 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo il vostro sforzo e vi faccio i complimenti, ma non noto miglioramenti, forum ancora molto lento.. ho provato a cancellare cache e cronologia ma non cambia nulla.. mi dovrò abituare


hai provato a re-installare il browser?


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Apprezzo il vostro sforzo e vi faccio i complimenti, ma non noto miglioramenti, forum ancora molto lento.. ho provato a cancellare cache e cronologia ma non cambia nulla.. mi dovrò abituare



Putroppo è una cosa che dipende dal tuo computer.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> hai provato a re-installare il browser?


cosa dovrei fare? mi pare un'operazione forse esagerata visto che questo sito è l'unico che va lento


----------



## Giofa (9 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putroppo è una cosa che dipende dal tuo computer.


Admin io ho notato che sul mobile a volte si riduce lo schermo, o meglio è come se la pubblicità fosse più larga del sito. Non so se son riuscito a spiegarmi e non è un grande problema ma volevo segnalartelo


----------



## Raryof (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ma è normale che in alcuni topic rimanga salvato il messaggio scritto precedentemente?


----------



## gabri65 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che in alcuni topic rimanga salvato il messaggio scritto precedentemente?



Sì, lo fa anche a me. Credo sia una "feature", così puoi tenerlo salvato, in attesa mentre vai su altri topic, prima di postarlo. A volte (poche) però lo fa anche dopo averlo postato.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che in alcuni topic rimanga salvato il messaggio scritto precedentemente?


Se aggiorni la pagina si. È l’auto salvataggio per non perdere il messaggio nel caso in cui ci fosse un problema prima di inviarlo.


----------

